# Kindle Fire HD versus Google Nexus 7: pros and cons?



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been looking at both the Fire HD (7" and 8.9" and the Nexus 7 and am having a hard time deciding between the two. A primary reason for either is reading books in my Logos Bible Study program (my Logos library contains some 4000 volumes and Logos has Android [including an app for the Fire HD] and iOS apps but not for the e-ink Kindle itself). Of course, there are other uses that I haven't considered. I would appreciate input from KB members who have one or the other comparing/contrasting the two. For instance, what about the screens for reading? Crispness of fonts? Glare?

By the way, I have a Kindle Paperwhite on pre-order, having given my K3 to one of our adult daughters.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have both 7" tablets. The screen resolution is the same, so for reading, there isn't much difference.

Both are excellent tablets, certainly the best 7" tablets available today for under $200. Both have Bluetooth, which opens a world of possibilities for accessories that make the tablet more like a PC. The HD has an HDMI port, which the Nexus doesn't have, if that's a factor (for me, it isn't, since we have a Roku for videos).

The Google app store has a vastly bigger assortment of apps, although the gap will likely get smaller as developers come out with Fire versions. On the other hand, for other media (books, music, videos, magazines), Amazon is way ahead of Google.

So there are real tradeoffs involved. If you have Amazon Prime membership and stream a lot of videos, the Fire HD is probably your better choice. If apps are more your thing, the Nexus is a better choice.

I'm using both tablets now, and if I can make a decision to keep the one I prefer, I may sell the other, but honestly, right now, it's too close to call. As a longtime Amazon customer, I guess I would go with the Fire HD if I had to choose today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> The Google app store has a vastly bigger assortment of apps, although the gap will likely get smaller as developers come out with Fire versions. On the other hand, for other media (books, music, videos, magazines), Amazon is way ahead of Google.


Not going to argue the truth of this. However, more important than how many apps, is whether the ones you NEED are available. Also, note that most apps from the Google Play store can be put on the Fire with just a few hoops to jump through. Though you probably have to have at least one other android device to do it. And apps from other sources, like 1Mobile and Getjar, are even easier to load.

The thing that's nice about the AppStore at Amazon, is that once you register your device -- whether a Fire or any other android toy -- when you're browsing apps you'll know whether the one you're considering is designed to work with your device or not because it shows the devices you have registered and indicates with a green check mark or a red X whether or not the app will work on each one. I don't know that any other store is like that.

I'd also note that the Fire has a proprietary launcher -- the Carousel. There are a significant number of people who don't like it. There are alternate launchers available; none on Amazon that can be loaded on the Fire but they can be acquired other places. Some have had good luck with them, some haven't. If you prefer a more 'pure' android experience, the Fire is NOT the way to go. I kinda like the carousel -- it shows me what I used last. I can also set favorites, and easily browse specific categories.

I'd agree that the Fire is clearly optimized to handle content readily available -- in mass quantities -- from Amazon, including books, movies, TV, music, and game apps.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not going to argue the truth of this. However, more important than how many apps, is whether the ones you NEED are available. Also, note that most apps from the Google Play store can be put on the Fire with just a few hoops to jump through.


Good points!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have both the Fire 1 and Nexus. I mainly bought the Nexus to have a new toy, and because DH gets a magazine on the Fire...so he was hogging it . I have to admit that since getting the Nexus, I've barely touched the Fire. Both are excellent tablets, but what I didn't like about the Fire was the carousel. I got around it by using Go Launcher, but that it was so locked down just bugged me. I also found that I was having to sideload a lot of apps that Amazon said weren't compatible...but when I'd sideload them, they were compatible. I didn't like that I was forced into doing that, either.

After getting the Nexus there are most definitely features I like about it vs. the Fire. For one, it's MUCH lighter. I can read easier on it because it is so much lighter. It also appears thinner because of the curved edge, so it's easier to hold. I find the screen easier to read on than the Fire. I don't know if it's the resolution, or the brightness, or what, but my eyes don't tire as quickly on it (of course, that could be the placebo affect, too). The screen appears crisper to me. I also love Jelly Bean...it has been really smooth for me, with lots of new options to play with. I also found that there are magazines that weren't available for the Fire that are available thru the Play Store, that I subscribed to for years, so that was a plus for me.

I have Flash working, so I can access the Amazon videos, so that's not an issue for me. The Kindle app is ok, but for organizing my ebooks, I still use my Touch. I read on the Nexus, but keeps stuff organized and basically read just my current book on the Nexus. The only thing I can't do on the Nexus that I can do on the e-ink Kindle is read books from the Prime Lending Library. Not a big deal for me...

Really, if a 7" tablet is what you're looking for, I don't think you can go wrong with either. I'd consider whether the apps you want/need are available thru Amazon, and whether you like the carousel. If the answer to both is yes, then the Fire could work for you. If you like to "tinker" and customize the tablet for you, I'd consider the Nexus.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

From what I've seen of the HD, and what I've done with my Nexus...  I would say that it's ultimately a wash.  Both feel good in the hands, both look good, the price certainly is right...  Whichever way you choose to go, you'd win either way.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

To some degree, your best choice may depend upon your computer skills, and/or tolerance for having to "mess around" with gadgets to get them to do what you want.

If the Fire has the apps you need, and you really are not into the "techie" side of things, go with the Fire. Physically, and spec-wise both are very similar.

*IF* your eyes are getting old (like mine are), then the 8.9" HD might be the best choice. I work in IT, and am going to be 65 real soon. I currently have a new iPad, a BB Playbook, and  Nexus. The BB and Nexus are both 7", and I gotta say, I really appreciate the larger screen size of the iPad for my particular circumstance. I like the Nexus for "geeking around", but when it comes to actually reading, watching movies, surfing, etc., the iPad large screen wins.

With that said, I have the 8.9 HD and Paperwhite on order. While the Paperwhite has a smaller screen, and is striclty for reading, the adjustable font size accommodates my vision needs nicely (I just sold my Kindle Touch to buy it, so I am familiar with the format.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

GhiiZhar said:


> To some degree, your best choice may depend upon your computer skills, and/or tolerance for having to "mess around" with gadgets to get them to do what you want.
> 
> If the Fire has the apps you need, and you really are not into the "techie" side of things, go with the Fire. Physically, and spec-wise both are very similar.
> 
> ...


Good points about the vision. You've got me by less than a decade, but my eyes were old at birth. The 8.9 HD may be the ticket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The larger screen is also easier for those of us with fat fingers.    Just sayin'.  A stylus helps with smaller screens!

Betsy


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

They both have great attributes. 
The only thing that tipped the scales for me was that the Nexus 7 has real GPS. I was willing to give up the slightly better picture and HDMI for the offline GPS routing.
That said it's probably not an issue for most folks.
Ron


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Ronald said:


> They both have great attributes.
> The only thing that tipped the scales for me was that the Nexus 7 has real GPS. I was willing to give up the slightly better picture and HDMI for the offline GPS routing.
> That said it's probably not an issue for most folks.
> Ron


Ron--I am ignorant about this. Are you saying that you can use the WiFi-only (the only one ) Nexus 7 for navigation? I take it that Google Maps would be downloaded to the device and then the GPS mechanism uses cell phone towers, or am I missing this completely? Though not huge because I have an iPhone 4S, it would be an attractive feature. I keep threatening to go back to a regular cell phone, and this could tip my decision.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

The N7 has a GPS chip onboard. It uses satellite GPS signals.
Ive used both Google (which is a little restrictive) and a mapping app called Co-pilot.
It was still a tough choice for me though.
Ron


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, Ron.


----------

